# 10 Minuten mit 10 Damen



## elcoco (15 Apr. 2019)

Ich wünsche mir von 10 Damen 
10 Minuten Ihres Leben

Ein traumhaftes Erlebnis....

Marlene Lufen,
Andrea Kiewel,
Britt Hagedorn,
Tanja Szewczenko,
Simone Thomalla,
Sila Sahin,
Iris Berben,
NIna Bott,
Janine Kunze,
Janina Uhse,


----------



## Claudia (15 Apr. 2019)

Sowas hat in den Bildforen nichts zu suchen dafür ist dieser Off-Topic Bereich vorgesehen


----------



## comatron (17 Apr. 2019)

Heißt die letzte nicht Beate ?


----------



## Slimy (17 Apr. 2019)

Mit Bildern in hammergeilen Wetlook-Outfits, wäre besser wink2


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Apr. 2019)

elcoco schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir von 10 Damen
> 10 Minuten Ihres Leben
> 
> Ein traumhaftes Erlebnis....
> ...


die möchten bestimmt nicht eine Sekunde mit einem Looser wie Dir verbringen.
Du hast doch deine Gummipuppe.


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

wenn die Minuten vorbei sind kann man wohl nicht mehr aufhören an die zu denken ;-)


----------



## haller (19 Juli 2022)

was sind schon 10 Minuten


----------

